

Growth hacking and fool's gold - toomuchblah
http://stupidiswinning.tumblr.com/post/36066841910/growth-hacking-and-fools-gold

======
RileyJames
Posting a blog post to HN or any other site is neither a marketing strategy
nor growth hacking.

If you discovered that getting a blog post onto the HN front page leads to xxx
new users, maybe that is worth it.

Now work out how you can get enough votes to get that result. Lets say you
find that asking a new or existing user to upvote a post on their 5th page
view leads to 50% of them upvoting.

Now you can easily work out a ROI on creating a piece of content, you have
some code in place to help your audience get the result and it generates xxx
new users each time.

